# Any Ok Joe Highland owners here?



## DougE (Feb 11, 2022)

I just got an older used one cheap, that's solid, and just needs some cleaning and paint  I'm interested in any tips on running it. Looking at the design, it seems that it is going to run hot on the firebox side, so it's begging for some mods. Tell me how you run yours, what mods you did, etc.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 12, 2022)

Dont have the OK Joe highlander but do have an offset braunfel. Ran hot on one side and went through a 20lb bag of charcoal for one Butt burning small wood chunks for smoke. Made it into a reverse flow, got even temps across the cook chamber and fuel consumption is very little now. Now I use charcoal to get the initial fire started and small splits of wood for fuel. Make sure the wood is dry. Here's my mods I did. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification.110134/


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 12, 2022)

DougE said:


> I just got an older used one cheap, that's solid, and just needs some cleaning and paint  I'm interested in any tips on running it. Looking at the design, it seems that it is going to run hot on the firebox side, so it's begging for some mods. Tell me how you run yours, what mods you did, etc.


I've got one, but it's the reverse flow version.  With the reverse flow plates in it is fairly flat, temp wise but slightly hotter on the firebox size.
Mine was new so I did all the ATV seals on FB, "chimney", and any other connecting points. I also did the lavalock gaskets cause out of the box it leaked like a screen door.  Also went to Harbor freight nd got the locking levers for the cooking chamber. ($4.99 there versus higher at the bbq websites. If yours isn't revere flow ("Chimney"  same side as firebox) you'll probably want to invest in the  chamber plate to even the heat across the .grid.   I've also learned the charcoal basket doesn't work for shit. do a couple google searches ( or here). I make a "V" with the little grates meant for the firebox and put lit lumps in there then add splits.  Beware, it eats wood like a fat kid in a snickers factory, but better if you seal it up. I have since bought a MB gravity feed since I'm perpetually lazy and we can't get good wood for shit here in Ft Lauderdale area.Be prepared to baby sit it until you get it dialed in.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Also, get the second lid thermometer or invest in an inkbird 4BBT to monitor yo grate level temps
good luck


----------



## DougE (Feb 12, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> I make a "V" with the little grates meant for the firebox and put lit lumps in there then add splits


Thanks for that. I did a search on here for "V" grates and found a video posted by 

 GonnaSmoke
 that was pretty informative.


----------



## DougE (Feb 12, 2022)

boykjo said:


> Dont have the OK Joe highlander but do have an offset braunfel. Ran hot on one side and went through a 20lb bag of charcoal for one Butt burning small wood chunks for smoke. Made it into a reverse flow, got even temps across the cook chamber and fuel consumption is very little now. Now I use charcoal to get the initial fire started and small splits of wood for fuel. Make sure the wood is dry. Here's my mods I did. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification.110134/


Good post on the mods you did. I may end up going that route with mine.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 12, 2022)

To maintain temp with this style smoker with such a small firebox I found the wood splits have to be the right size and dry. Too large/thick splits can drop temp then over shoot and burn too hot. I made this wood splitter to get my splits just right size. Works like a charm. Just don't fall down.


----------



## DougE (Feb 12, 2022)

Looks like maybe 2 to 3 inch splits? And it would be a bad day if you fell on that thing.


----------



## DougE (Feb 12, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> I make a "V" with the little grates meant for the firebox and put lit lumps in there then add splits.


Now that I've thought about it, I bet I can fabricate a custom "V" grate with some angle and expanded metal. Rather than welding it up as a solid unit, maybe attach each side of the V to the bottom with bolts so you can get it in and out of the firebox easily. Just make the bottom part the the same size as the charcoal grate, and allow the "wings" to both fold to one side to allow it to go in through the top.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Feb 13, 2022)

I have a highland that is 5 years old. I've had thin sheet metal baffle and tuning plates on there since the beginning. I just recently took the plates out and will take the value baffle out soon too. The tuning plates do help even out the temp, but if the fire gets a little too big or you are trying to bump the temp, the tuning plates push the super heated air and flames farther into the chamber and char your food. 

Now I just let the fire box side be hot and cook in the left 2/3 of chamber. If you do try plates or baffle, try doing it out of thinker steel, that may work better than my thin attempt.

Definitely seal it up. I'm about to add door clamps, thanks for the Harbor freight tip!
The smoker is about to go to my dad and he is going to drop the stack to grate height, a good idea I think.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 13, 2022)

My chamber leaks at the hinge side of the door. I seal it up with dust tape. When it wears out and falls off I just slap another piece on.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> Beware, it eats wood like a fat kid in a snickers factory,


 That's funny! Sure glad I didn't have a mouthful of coffee!

Ryan


----------

